# WIP Sand Knights need your opinion



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

Recently decided to alter the look of my Grey Knight Puritan army, wanted to change it more to a desert scheme so I began stripping everything while painting up one model as a test subject:



















I'm not sure what color to paint the purity seals though so I'm looking for opinions on that. I don't want to use bleached bone or a similar color because it would blend too easily with the model, I was considering a red but that may pop out too much. Opinions please


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Firstly, I like it. Very different. Nice to se some origonal paint schemes.

I rekon the red could work. Could contrast nicely wit the bone and blue.

+rep for a nice job, and having the guts to do something different.


----------



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, as of right now the ideas I've received from people are red purity strips, white text on them, and black seals. So I'll most likely try this out when I get a chance. still gotta fix the base, get some light highlights on certain armor spots, and a few other details to go. But as this guy is just a rough predecessor of the army as a whole, it doesn't need to be perfect.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Emp. If I could offer my reckoning. Would you consider a light green somewhere in the mix? Perhaps a red seal and green strip. Mind you, it could look awful.

Oh, and I really like your novel colour scheme. +rep (if I can work it that is)


----------



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

Green is always in consideration as it's my favorite color  But on a seal it just feels like it's would embrace any...puritan holyness...i guess you could say. Maybe on some small skulls though im gonna look for spots


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the colour you chose, could you share with us on how to do it? Also I think you should go with the red purity seals.:victory:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no opinion on the seals but I feel I must commend you on the scheme. It's subtle and different and I love that. +rep


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the model, extremely awesome. I think red purity seals would be great, but I'm sure what ever you pick will look sweet.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the fact there is only a small amount of blue on the model and makes it pop a little but yes, red purity seals will make it pop more but something just doesn't seem right about that. What colours will the eyes be?


----------



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

Another choice I haven't actually been sure about, I know I don't want to leave the eyes as is, although I could it's not so bad, but that im not sure about either 

The model itself is extremely simple:

Primed White
Gryphonne Sephia Wash over all the armor and joints
Gryphonne Sephia Wash focusing on the joints and indents
Bleached Bone over the armor (only one coat has been necessary thus far)
Enchanted Blue with Ice Blue hightlights for the blue areas
Tin Bitz for planned gold areas
Shining Gold over the Tin Bitz areas
watered down Brown Ink on the Shining Gold areas to recess and form around bolts


----------



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

~ Painted the red, red gore with an overcoat of blood red, the image doesn't do it justice because of the flash, it isn't as bright as it seems, but that's the gist with brown seals.


----------



## Emp. (Jul 29, 2009)

So for the tournament this saturday I really need motivation to finish the entire army, and what better way than to set up a WIP of the entire showcase so I can meet deadlines to post (hopefully )

~ This is the 1st Gryphonne wash on the models.










































I'm not quite sure what I want to do with the LR, as you can see the top looks a little more...desert-like-rustic-camo-ish which I really like, but I'm not sure how I want to go about doing it yet, whether with komando khaki + bone, or bone + an ink where I blotch in certain areas.

The doors are off on the LRs because I'm waiting for the Forgeworld doors to come this week ( with luck, before the tournament  )


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To be honest, I don't care for the red as it is, not at all. I would really suggest going darker, leaning almost to black perhaps, for the purity seals. I also really despise the blue on the model as it really clashes with the sweet as hell bone colour you have going on there. Seeing as the model is based on a bone look, I would advise you to keep to warm colours wherever possible.


----------

